# fuel removal



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I have 50 to 60 gallons of gas I need to get out of my boat 1 time whats a on the cheap plan anyone


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the gas bad or good?

If it's good, just pump it into your vehicle. If it's bad.... that's another story...

I had to get rid of about 40gals a couple years ago, here's what I did.

I went to auto zone and bought the cheapest electric fuel pump ($40 approx) I could put my hands on. I wired it with a toggle switch and long chord (so the battery would be far away from the pump and gas fumes.

I put about 10' of fuel line on the out port of the fuel pump and connected the other end of the pump directly to my gas tank line. Flip the toggle switch and pump the gas into a 55 gal metal drum with top lid sealed on tight, only the bung was unscrewed so I could pump the gas into it.

After I got it filled up, I had to figure out what to do with it. I made a few calls and found a local hazardous waste recycling company that had 'public thursdays' where anybody who was a citizen (not a business) could come up and dump whatever they had, for free. So, on thursday I drove up, with the barrel in my truck. A guy pulled up with a forklift, asked what I had, made me sign a paper, and he lifted it off and sent me on my way. Couldn't have been easier.

Literally, it was easier than dumping it in a ditch, which is what most people seem to do.

So, total cost, was about $40 for the pump, $10 in electrical supplies and hose, metal barrel was free, disposal was free. And I still have the pump, have used it several times since actually for various things.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Take a picture of the end of your fuel line? Where it hooks to the motor? What size is it?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Before you toss it, get someone to test it for you. Fish4life is mobile and has an electric pump on his truck if needed. If the gas is good, you'll save a bundle and if it's bad, you'll likely break even on expenses if you have to buy an electric pump and fuel line.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I had mine pumped out at Auer Marine in Fort Walton. It cost me $1.50 per gallon (65 gallons) + a fuel sending unit gasket + labor. I don't remember what the total was but it was less than $250.


----------



## guiness464 (Nov 22, 2008)

You can take the gas to the dump in Milton - they keep the container. Not sure about the Escambia dump. 
2nd the fuel pump from Auto Zone. Have had one for several years and use it frequently. Never worry about gas during a hurricane - can easily pump it out of my boat if needed.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a fuel pump from Auto Zone and connected to the fuel filter and pumped into 5 gallon cans. pump takes a while but it works. If you want, You can use my pump. I live in Navarre. PM me if interested with number and we can talk more.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

You never indicated why you are doing this, but I suspect due to possible contamination or Bad gas.

I went through this back in March when I repowered and Did not trust what was in my tank... I hope this "Food for Thought" helps...... Good Luck...



The fuel pick up tube in your tank may not extend all of the way to the bottom of the tank. If you are draining it because of possible water contamination, you may not get all of the "Ick" that is in the bottom of the tank just below the pick up tube that drops down into the tank unless you remove the P.U. tube...
On mine, I first tried to do it through the sending unit opening as mentioned earlier, but discovered my tank is Baffeled, and I was unable to get to the forward or rear ends of the tank due to the Baffels.

If you are gonna go through the effort and expense of draining the tank, in order to get all of the water out I suggest you locate the fuel pick up tube, remove the fuel line, remove the pick up tube and buy 15' of Fuel Line and a 36" section of steel brake line to use to Siphon out the gas rather than try to drain it through the normal fuel system.
Cut off the ends of steel tubing where it will slide through the threaded fitting where the pick up fitting was removed from the tank so you can control it and work it along the lowest places and the rear corners of the tank...( 3/8" brake line worked on mine) and connect fuel line to one end...
Raise the Bow as high as you can to let the "Ick" travel to rear of tank where you can suck it all out while Siphoning the fuel out through the missing Pick up opening. 
I used a 10' section of fuel line connected to the Brake line to Siphon into containers...
A primer bulb can be used to start the siphon if you don't like the gas taste. Just put it on the end and pull it off once the siphon starts.....lol



PS.... Use a couple 5 gallon containers at first, most likely the contaminated gas will only be in the first 5 gallon container and the rest will be ok to use elsewhere...............


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

had the gas tested low octane marginal crap quality. Gonna have Auer throw it away for me


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Mix it with you car gas. If it doesn't have water in it. Say 1/4 old stuff to 3/4 new.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use a old baitwell pump and burn the gas in lawn mower, weed eater and power washer.


----------

